# New Blackstone smashburgers



## TNJAKE (Apr 16, 2020)

Evening. Picked up a new Blackstone 28in pro series today. Skipped the 36 as 200 extra bucks for 8in wasnt very realistic.  This one will work just fine for my family. 










Played down 4 coats of seasoning





And on to the burgers......seasoned them up with a blend my local grocer mixes up. Not sure what alls in it but its delicious. While the burgers were hanging out in the seasoning I threw som extra thick cut pecan smoked weights bacon onto the Blackstone 





And then some seasoned onions and shrooms on the bacon grease





While they cooked down threw on the burgers and smashed them down. These dont take long. Around a minute per side





Flipped





Getting cheesey while the other side cooks





Pulled off and made a double for myself. Swiss, onions,shrooms and garlic aioli 





These were a whole nother level of deliciousness. I'mgonna be cooking on this ALOT


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks awesome! Like your new toy!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 16, 2020)

Dang Jake I'm drooling over here! Awesome first cook on the new toy!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Awesome burgers and like that new toy.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks great Jake.    Sweet new toy.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 16, 2020)

Great burgers.. Love the griddle !!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 16, 2020)

Those are some great looking burgers Jake


----------



## R Blum (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm trying to get the wife on board with buying one. How do you clean it? I assume just wipe it down.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 16, 2020)

Those look great Jake!! I love my Blackstone. Really like that model you have with the lid. Mine doesn’t have that.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice.
May have to get one.

Got a camp chef stove with griddle.  Cannot get a good seasoning on that griddle.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 17, 2020)

Great looking burgers Jake, I know that griddle is going to get a workout!


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 17, 2020)

I love my blackstone 17” griddle. I have it in my outdoor kitchen connected to gas line so I don’t have to mess with those small tanks. Use it more that I thought I would


----------



## xray (Apr 17, 2020)

Always wanted one of these, just for burgers and breakfast. Great looking burgers.

Like!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2020)

That's a nice rig ! I have the original 28 and love it . 



TNJAKE said:


> These were a whole nother level of deliciousness.


It funny  to think that those flat tops " add " something special to the cook , but they do . No doubt about it . 
Nice looking burger . Good work .


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 17, 2020)

Good looking meal Jake


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow, I could go for a double cheddar bacon burger, Like! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2020)

Awesome burgers and congrats on the new toy!


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 17, 2020)

Have had a 36" Blackstone for a number of years...breakfast cooking machine.
Nice smash burgers!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 17, 2020)

Like the new blackstone...congrats. Those burgers looks great! Funny I just did the same thing last night on my camp chef flat top. Hard to beat a good smashburger.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks awesome! Like your new toy!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Dang Jake I'm drooling over here! Awesome first cook on the new toy!


Thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome burgers and like that new toy.
> 
> Warren


Appreciate it Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great Jake.    Sweet new toy.


Thanks farmer.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Great burgers.. Love the griddle !!


Thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Those are some great looking burgers Jake


Thanks kevin


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

R Blum said:


> I'm trying to get the wife on board with buying one. How do you clean it? I assume just wipe it down.


I put 4 heavy coats of seasoning when I broke it in. After I finished cooking I drizzled the top with a bit of oil and used spatula to scrape and push all debris and oil into the grease trap. Letit cool and wiped excess oil with paper towel. Very easy. Like with any cast iron the initial seasoning is important in how easy it will be to maintain. Good luck on getting one. It's a fun thing to have in the arsenal


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks oso


ososmokeshack said:


> Looks awesome!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Those look great Jake!! I love my Blackstone. Really like that model you have with the lid. Mine doesn’t have that.


Thanks bud. Yeah i thought the lid was a nice feature


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice.
> May have to get one.
> 
> Got a camp chef stove with griddle.  Cannot get a good seasoning on that griddle.


Thanks. I dont think you'd be disappointed in the Blackstone. It seasoned perfectly. I've heard good stuff bout camp chef though


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Great looking burgers Jake, I know that griddle is going to get a workout!


Thanks dan and yep already trying to figure out a cook for tonight


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

Buttah Butts said:


> I love my blackstone 17” griddle. I have it in my outdoor kitchen connected to gas line so I don’t have to mess with those small tanks. Use it more that I thought I would


Yeah I'm gonna use this thing a ton


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

xray said:


> Always wanted one of these, just for burgers and breakfast. Great looking burgers.
> 
> Like!


Thanks xray. Griddle opens up so many possibilities


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's a nice rig ! I have the original 28 and love it .
> 
> 
> It funny  to think that those flat tops " add " something special to the cook , but they do . No doubt about it .
> Nice looking burger . Good work .


Thanks bud and I couldn't agree more


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Good looking meal Jake


Thanks Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, I could go for a double cheddar bacon burger, Like! RAY


Lol thanks ray


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Awesome burgers and congrats on the new toy!


Thanks steve


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

hardcookin said:


> Have had a 36" Blackstone for a number of years...breakfast cooking machine.
> Nice smash burgers!


Thanks. I'm loving it so far


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Like the new blackstone...congrats. Those burgers looks great! Funny I just did the same thing last night on my camp chef flat top. Hard to beat a good smashburger.
> 
> View attachment 440603
> 
> ...


Thanks bud. Your burgers look delicious as well. Should have smashed mine thinner. Are you wearing wicker baskets on your feet? Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2020)

OMG, Jake!!!
That looks so freaking good, it's killing this Old Bear!!
This Picture (below) is Just Fantastic!!
I Love it!
Like.

Bear

"What a Fantastic Picture!!"


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG, Jake!!!
> That looks so freaking good, it's killing this Old Bear!!
> This Picture (below) is Just Fantastic!!
> I Love it!
> ...


Haha I really appreciate it bear. Turned out delicious. You're welcome to stop by for a meal anytime!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 17, 2020)

Jake, sweeet new toy there!

And those burgers look fantastic!!!

Nice job....LIKE!

John


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 17, 2020)

Very nice ... I have been eyeballing them kinda waiting for some type of sale.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice looking smash burgers Jake, and congratulation on the new toy.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

